# BBQ Sauces



## smokeynose (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey everyone. This past weekend I smoked a rack of baby backs and two butts for a party we were having. I had made a sauce that I thought was alright but everyone didn't really. They all thought it was missing something but couldnt tell me what it was. The meat turned out great and I was wondering if anyone had some ideas of helpful hints for me when making my sauce, I'd really like to make my own instead of using Sweet Baby Rays even though it is good and everyone seems to enjoy it.
Heres an Ideas of what I put in mine

Can of tomato sauce
brown sugar
beer
molasses
dry mustard
mustard
shot of jim beam

Maybe I just used to much crap? Beats me but I'm pretty frustrated about not being able to get it down. So thanks for any help


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 24, 2009)

Might want to try to add some heat to your mix.


----------



## eman (Aug 24, 2009)

Take out the beer and the yellow mustard , Use ketchup instead of tomato sauce and use apple cider/ juice instead of beer.
Dice fine a small onion and 2 cloves garlic .
Sautee onion and garlic in a splash of olive oil then add all the other stuff bring to a low boil reduce heat and simmer for 20 min or so.
season w/ some old bay or cajun seasoning. while simmering .


----------



## smokeynose (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks eman will try that out this weekend


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 24, 2009)

Try this recipe and see if you like it...


*Barbecue Sauce Recipe*
 
*Ingredients*
2 cups ketchup
1 cup water
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup white sugar
1/2 tablespoon freshly ground      black pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder
1/2 tablespoons dry mustard      powder
2 tablespoon paprika
2 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons Worcestershire      sauce
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons light corn      syrup
*
Directions*
Combine all of the sauce      ingredients in a stockpot or large Dutch oven.
Bring to a boil over high      heat, stirring frequently to prevent sticking. Reduce temperature to low      and simmer- uncovered, for at least 2 hours.


----------



## smokeynose (Aug 24, 2009)

yea that sounds real good. thanks I'll whip that up tomorrow afternoon for dinner. Thanks for the help


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 24, 2009)

I like eman's sounds good but there is a whole page of sauces here or have you tried jeff's it's really good too. All you get from jeff is the recipe so you can tell everyone you made it.


----------



## wavector (Aug 24, 2009)

I would add a little water and the entire can of beer, then let it simmer a while.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 24, 2009)

If you really want to make Sweet Baby Rays (SBR) sing on pork and chicken take about 3-4 cups of SBR and mix it with about 1/2 cup cider vinegar and 1/2 cup apple juice. Bring it to a simmer and let all the flavors mix nicely - taste and adjust. If to much cider add more SBR, if not enough cider just add 1/4 cup or so more.

This takes a good BBQ sauce and makes it excelent! Enjoy!


----------



## hoser (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's my Blackjack sauce if you're interested

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=79833


----------

